# Purple Monark



## catfish (Sep 11, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONARK-SILV...&sd=391882274070&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## gymmanager (Sep 11, 2017)

Ad reads: 
Estimated 1955 Monark Silver King Imperial 26" Bicycle
Chromatic Fuschia finish
Fresh barn find from many years of storage, rear tire holds air, front has slow leak, can be ridden.  Has all major original parts -- springer front end, fenders, etc. -- only missing original seat.  Recent barn find -- Great restoration candidate or clean up and ride as is.  I have not cleaned it up in case new owner likes the patina, I will clean up if desired.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 11, 2017)

Prince's bike.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 14, 2017)

Only wanted to see you
*Riding* in the Purple Rain
Purple Rain, Purple Rain


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 14, 2017)

Radical!!


----------



## kreika (Sep 15, 2017)

Too bad it's missing the purple guard


----------

